# Give me something.



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

How about giving me some type of power. Let me ban people or delete messages or something. 




Hook it up, let's be honest riu wouldn't be as successful as it is without me.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3462935


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3466019


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How about giving me some type of power. Let me ban people or delete messages or something.
> 
> Hook it up, let's be honest riu wouldn't be as successful as it is without me.


My account has the ability to delete messages. I'm pretty sure that happened about the same time I was made an undercover mod. Don't tell anyone though, it makes people paranoid.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3466097


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3466098


----------

